# Things to do When Tarpon Aren't Here and the Wind Blows



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

More pics to come. I have a few when we got stopped at 7:30 p.m. by the Coast Guard on Saturday. They were very professional.... despite the female distractions. It was their best stop of the day, I am sure.


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

I been wanting to ask, but now I guess I don't need to. Is the wedding off?

JPD83


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Between that, and the "That 70's Show" marathon, you win! :redface:


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

You hit the **** motherload!


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I thought buying a new house was taking a lot of my time.... you got your hands full there!!


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

*Cougars!*

I believe the limit on Cougars is 2 per day, 4 in possession.....nice haul.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

What is the best way to catch a Cougar?



Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> I believe the limit on Cougars is 2 per day, 4 in possession.....nice haul.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Very carefully, Cougars tend to hunt in packs, specially in the Spring. A good wingman will go a long way in your pursuit of the elusive Cougar. Cougars can be spotted at Gyms, Grocery Stores, Malls and local watering holes. Thursday and Friday nights are the best nights for Cougar hunting. Saturday is amateur night, everyone is out therefore Cougars tend to feast on prey from the past two days. Cougars are instinctive killers. They are smart and can size up an adversary or momentary mate in about a minute flat. They are wary of traps, fakes and fools but can also sniff out prime Grade A meat and are quick to pounce when they find it. 

Cougars make their own rules and are fairly unpredictable. They are just as likely to leave a nasty scratch as they are apt to curl up on a lap. We intend for our cougar encounter to be a momentary thing but will run the risk of falling victim to the fascinating allure of this rare exotic beast. Cougars are wild animals at heart. They will certainly impress all of your friends, though they’ll scarcely see her. Cougars are stealth and shadowy and have lots of Cougarly activities to attend to.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow you should write a book or something, you are like the Steve Irwin of urban cougars.



Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> Very carefully, Cougars tend to hunt in packs, specially in the Spring. A good wingman will go a long way in your pursuit of the elusive Cougar. Cougars can be spotted at Gyms, Grocery Stores, Malls and local watering holes. Thursday and Friday nights are the best nights for Cougar hunting. Saturday is amateur night, everyone is out therefore Cougars tend to feast on prey from the past two days. Cougars are instinctive killers. They are smart and can size up an adversary or momentary mate in about a minute flat. They are wary of traps, fakes and fools but can also sniff out prime Grade A meat and are quick to pounce when they find it.
> 
> Cougars make their own rules and are fairly unpredictable. They are just as likely to leave a nasty scratch as they are apt to curl up on a lap. We intend for our cougar encounter to be a momentary thing but will run the risk of falling victim to the fascinating allure of this rare exotic beast. Cougars are wild animals at heart. They will certainly impress all of your friends, though they'll scarcely see her. Cougars are stealth and shadowy and have lots of Cougarly activities to attend to.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Capt. Cougar at your service.............


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Shouldn't we be taking a Coast Guard Boarding Seriously???*

Well, shouldn't this be taken more seriously - luckily, I wasn't drinking and had all my paperwork and safety equip in order...


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

My son says these boats are checked because terroists have been known to use cougars as cover !


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

okay guys... lets let this one go please... these are all great, nice, wonderful women - they truly are... very respectful please!!!!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

marshmadness said:


> Wow you should write a book or something, you are like the Steve Irwin of urban cougars.


Now that is funny right there...

Capt. Cougar at your service.............
















...if you only knew!


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

So I'm cruising the Tarpon Forum seeing if anyone's blabbing about sightings and I see this post. Make's you 2nd guess that "I'd rather be fishing" saying...

No comment!!!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Scott said:


> More pics to come. I have a few when we got stopped at 7:30 p.m. by the Coast Guard on Saturday. They were very professional.... despite the female distractions. It was their best stop of the day, I am sure.


can you feel my hate?


----------



## Salty Bum (May 24, 2007)

Capt. Permission to come aboard?????

Salty Bum
HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!!
<'))))))))*><


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*Views*

There are 16 responces and over 2200 views. Each looking over 137 times.

Hope the fish show up soon.

TC


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh thanks, all I need is for my wife to see this page and we are going to be SOL on going near that place.


----------



## boze_man (Jun 24, 2008)

do u need a volunteer for 2nd or even 3rd mate? 

heck i would even volunteer to be the cougar bait if need be...


----------



## Cajuncranker (Jul 26, 2006)

impressive


----------

